# No power mirror?



## GO-GTO! (Feb 21, 2006)

No power/auto dimming rear view mirror?
We just drove home our new BOM GTO last night and just noticed it is an "Old School" flip the lever type manual mirror. No map lights no compass no temp no auto dimming. I would like to know if I can get a mirror with all this stuff in the GTO?


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Try here.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GO-GTO! said:


> No power/auto dimming rear view mirror?
> We just drove home our new BOM GTO last night and just noticed it is an "Old School" flip the lever type manual mirror. No map lights no compass no temp no auto dimming. I would like to know if I can get a mirror with all this stuff in the GTO?


You didnt notice that before buying it.......


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Got mine from AutoBarn.........$199 shipped. Stereo shop installed it for $35 cash.........best damn thing I've bought for the inside, next to the stereo system that is..........


JET


----------



## GO-GTO! (Feb 21, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> You didnt notice that before buying it.......



I guess our priorities where on other things besides the mirror. :lol: 

I still love the car. :cheers 

Good to know there are options when we are ready.


----------



## the3dwizard (Aug 31, 2005)

One of the first things I did was install an auto-dimming mirror with temp, compass, and map lights that I bought off of ebay.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

k1200lt said:


> Try here.


Or HERE! lol
http://www.bellautomotive.com/userdocs/productPhotos/full_photos/00371.jpg


----------



## GO-GTO! (Feb 21, 2006)

HaHaHa, now that was a good one.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

:rofl:


PEARL JAM said:


> Or HERE! lol
> http://www.bellautomotive.com/userdocs/productPhotos/full_photos/00371.jpg



That was strong!!!!! GOOD ONE!!!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I actually like the old school mirrors. The wife's car has all those doo-dads -- and the first thing I do is turn them off. That said, it sure looks like there are some good, inexpensive aftermarket products available.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

the3dwizard said:


> One of the first things I did was install an auto-dimming mirror with temp, compass, and map lights that I bought off of ebay.


:agree Me too. I bought a Gentex off ebay for 100 bucks and love it.


----------

